# Protection



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

Imagine if all major retailers started making their own condoms AND kept the same tagline...........

Sainsbury Condoms - making life taste better

Tesco Condoms - every little helps

Nike Condoms - Just do it.

Peugeot Condoms - The ride of your life..

Galaxy Condoms - Why have rubber when you can have silk.

KFC Condoms - Finger Licking good.

Minstrels Condoms - melt in your mouth, not in your hands.

Safeway condoms - Lightening the load.

Abbey National condoms ! - because life is complicated enough.

Halifax Condoms - Always Giving You Extra

Coca Cola condoms - The real thing.

Ever Ready condoms - keep going and going.

Pringles condoms - once you pop, you can't stop

Burger king condoms - Home of the whopper

Goodyear condoms - 'for a longer ride go wide'

Muller light condoms - so much pleasure, but where's the pain.

Royal Mail condoms - I saw this and thought of you.

Andrex condoms - Soft, strong and very very long

Renault condoms - size really does matter!

Flash condoms - just sit back, relax and let flash do all the hard work

Domestos condoms - gets right under the rim !!!

Heineken condoms - reaches parts that others just cannot reach

Carlsberg condoms - probably the best in the world

Mars condoms - pleasure you can't measure

AA Condoms - for the 4th emergency service

Pepperami condoms - It's a bit of an animal

Polo condoms - the one with the hole !!! (VERY poor seller!!!)

L'Oreal condoms - because your worth it!

Mr Muscle condoms - love the jobs you hate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: Come again


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

Very good mate.


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------

